# Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?



## Franky (7. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nein, liebe Karpfenjäger - ich will keine Boilies basteln!!! Hier geht es nicht um "Monstermussel", "Liquid Crab" oder sonstiges Stinkezeugs für die kleine Hexenküche, sondern um leckeres und schmackhaftes sowie gesundes Krebs- oder Krabbenfleisch für leckere "Crab Balls" oder "Crab Cakes"!
Hat jemand aus der geneigten Leserschaft  eine Idee, woher man das Zeugs bekommt?
Frisch kann ich knicken!
Dose - kein Plan von...
TK - wäre "bevorzugt", da frisch wohl nicht zu bekommen und die Halbwertszeit bei nur wenigen Stunden liegen soll. 
Das Rezept habe ich, aber es mangelt am Rohstoff... :c

Wayne's interessiert:
500 g Krebs/Krabbenfleisch
10 Salzcracker (zerbröselt)
2 Sardellenfilets
2 EL Majo
2 TL Senf
0,5 TL Würzmischung "Old Bay" *
0,5 - 1 TL Worcestersauce
1 Ei
Salz, Pfeffer und Cayennepfeffer zum Abschmecken

Alles miteinander vermengen, Frikadellen formen, in Semmelbrösel wenden und unter mittlerer Hitze in Butter schän goldbraun ausbacken....

* http://www.food.com/recipe/old-bay-seasoning-copycat-189447


----------



## paulmeyers (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

Wie wärs mit ein paar Wollis aus der Wümme?


----------



## W-Lahn (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

In Asia-Läden gibt es TK-Taschenkrebse, musst mal schauen ob es bei dir in der Nähe einen gibt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

Scampi nehmen, kriegste rohe gefrorene.


----------



## Franky (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

@ Paul:
Die würde ich auch nicht frisch hier runter bekommen...  

@ WLAN 
Hab ich auch schon mal gdeacht... Aber taugen die??

@ Tom:
Du meinst doch wohl eher Gambas (= große Garnelen) und keine Kaisergranat/Hummerkrabben???


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

Probiers doch mal mit Louisiana Krebsfleisch aus dem Kühlregal (nicht Gefriertruhe) von Aldi Süd!? Das kostet nicht die Welt und ist sooo schlecht dann auch wieder nicht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

http://www.lobsterking.de/

gucken kost ja noch nix #h
ich wollte mal eine Königskrabbe haben:m sind dann doch wieder T-Bone -Steaks geworden.


----------



## Franky (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

Auha... 180 € für die Portion King Crab........|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Ich hab eben von 'nem Kollegen einen Tipp bekommen, bei "Venos" in FFM mal nachzufragen... Ich kenne den Laden nicht, soll aber gut sortiert sein.
Im Zweifel hab ich auch schon über Wolfgangs Alternative nachgedacht...


----------



## W-Lahn (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

Ich hab sie noch nicht probiert aber wenn die Kühlkette  eingehalten wurde müssten die klar gehen. Optisch schauen die Taschenkrebse aus dem Asia-Laden aus wie die europäischen, bis auf eine kleine Zeichnung am Panzer. Da Bad Vilbel nich weit von FfM ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle zur Kleinmarkthalle fahren, da gibt es IMMER frische, lebendige, bretonische Taschenkrebse...


----------



## Franky (7. April 2015)

*AW: Crab Balls - woher das Krebs-/Krabbenfleisch?*

Ich bin in Kürze eh in der Stadt um das neue Nasenfahrrad abzuholen. Dann werde ich da mal vorbeistratzen. Ich stell mir aber gerade vor, mit ner Tüte Krabbelviecher (Größe um 15 - 20 cm Panzerdurchmesser ) UBahn zu fahren und die dann mal im Büro "Gassi" zu führen... :q:q:q Dat gifft een Geschrei... :q


----------

